
Origin Of Wireless Security: The Marconi Radio Hack Of 1903 (2017) - fortran77
https://hackaday.com/2017/03/02/great-hacks-of-history-the-marconi-radio-hack-1903/
======
jdsully
The “security” came from the fact it was tuned to receive a specific
frequency. Earlier radios were not very selective on which frequencies they
would accept.

The main benefit was not actually security but a reduction in congestion.
Spewing interference out randomly is not an efficient use of airwaves.

~~~
jefftk
Except that the one in the demo wasn't, enabling the hack:

 _It was discovered that the receiver that Fleming had been using was not, in
the phrasing of the time, syntonic. It wasn’t tuned to a specific frequency,
excluding all others, because a syntonic receiver would have been too large to
use in the demo._

------
dang
Discussed at the time (2017 that is, not 1903):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13779504](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13779504)

------
roywiggins
A nicely-done video on the topic:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sP2qqMegNKA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sP2qqMegNKA)

------
melling
Is there a typo in the Latin? “Qui vult decipi, decipatur”

I Google’d it and got this:

[https://m.openjurist.org/law-dictionary-ballentines/qui-
vult...](https://m.openjurist.org/law-dictionary-ballentines/qui-vult-decipi-
decipiatur)

~~~
wazoox
Probably pig Latin. Quid volit decipere, decipatur would be better. "Qui vult"
definitely looks like Old French.

~~~
asveikau
I think I read somewhere that English language legal settings have a history
of a peculiar dialect of French mixed in, owing to the Norman history in
Britain.

~~~
sandworm101
Norman, and Napoleon. The landed aristocracy has moved back and forth across
the channel for a thousand years. They also fought countless wars against, and
a couple alongside, each other. That creates a common culture that bleeds into
all language. It happened in law, but also greatly in medicine and other
sciences.

------
wanderingjew
Should have [2017] tag.

------
sorokod
Macaroni?

~~~
greenyoda
Spelling corrector failure?

